# new pond (pics)



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

I finally got some pictures of the new pond that I had dug for me. We got a bunch of rain this past weekend so there is some water sitting in it already. Already had a flock of 20 geese on it one day. Next year I will probably put a sandpoint well by it so there will always be water in it. Deepest spot is about 3 feet probably. What do you guys think I should plant around or in it to make it more attractive for waterfowl? I am going to put some nesting structures in it for ducks and geese. Would a goose nest on that big rock in the middle? Someone told me I coudl maybe sell it for money, anyone know how I might go about doing this? Might put a pit blind in it. Need it for 5 guys, any suggestions? Suggestions about any aspects of the pond are welcome. thanks
View from dirt pile


view from opposite dirt pile


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I'd cut that tree down. Is that just grass around the water? I'd get the corn right up top the water's edge. The crop field looks close but if it's right on the edge,it makes it very easy to either hide laydowns or a pit. Having a water/field setup is ideal but you also have to use a realistic setup of decoys and good calling. Anyway to get a bubbler in there to keep the water open for ya once it gets cold? Looks promising.

Alex


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks good, but i would put CRP all the way around it.... .Ducks will love the spot for nesting, and the CRP will make it tougher for predators to find their nests.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Looks like a great idea, I do have one question though, how often do you plan on hunting it? Every weekend will create too much pressure and they will avoid it like the black plaque. Change it to a last resort type of place and you should have some excellent harvests. :beer:


----------



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

oh yea I forgot to tell you all that I am planning on not hunting at the pond all during preseason next season because there are no safe spots for geese in our area so I will let them pile up in there and then I would probably hunt in the last day of preseason.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If your'e only gonna hunt it a few times each season, I wouldn't waste the money/upkeep to put a pit in. Get some laydowns,bring the crops right up to the water's edge and have fun. Not sure if you get snows thru your area but that looks like a snow goose killin' hole to me for spring hunts.

Alex


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Chop, 
How close to town (Melrose) is that. With all that rain we had recently should be great!


----------



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

its about 10 miles south of Melrose. Swany??? Are you Ashley Swanson's dad. my real name is Justin Schoenberg.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Geese around here really like the grass around their loafing ponds


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

hoosier,
Geese like grass around their loafing ponds anywhere in the U.S. Problem is,when it gets cold and the grass dies off,you need something to get those birds into shooting range and it's very difficult to hide in 1" dead grass. I believe grass makes up about 90% of a goose's diet in the early season until fields start getting picked.

Alex


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Chop..

No, I have no relation around here.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

It looks like that mud will suck the boots right off your feet.


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

That pond is great wish I had one. If it is anywhere near Wheat the geese that feed on grasses and Wheat stubble will love that pond in the early season. After you hunt the early season it will be a great pond for migrators. I would just dig down a little in a spot to hide my layout in. I wouldnt worry about pressure on that pond. Geese you have not seen are getting pressure on other ponds so they will find yours. Nice Work. The Geese will want a pond like that with the clear banks for sight security. Dont plant corn up to it and dont put Crp around it and every summer if it drys up mow it and kill every cattail that shows up.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Plant a few northern pink oakes around it. Plant some smart weed in and around the water. Let it grow, should provide fun for years to come. :beer:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Goosegrinder,
That makes sense, guess i wasnt thinking about late fall and hideing


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

If you plant trees, remember your prevailing winds and plant accordingly so your birds can get in and out well in relation to your blind / coffin is going to be set up.


----------

